# Am Gonna Go For the fireworks from California Grill



## gallbat (Mar 18, 2015)

I want to catch the fireworks show from this location, so I booked a late dinner reservation, 9:15pm, but that is far too late for "dinner." Wanted to know if we all just ordered desert from the menu is that sufficient, or do they expect you to order entrees?

[_Spam link removed and user banned.  At least two other users with first posts with similar spam links have been banned lately.  At least they are taking the time to enter what seem to be posts relating to forum subjects before adding their spam links.

 Not deleting since there are already responses that might help somebody._ - Makai Guy, BBS Admin.]


----------



## rfc0001 (Mar 18, 2015)

Keep in mind you can't guarantee seating times or views for fireworks.  If you are DVC, Top of the World Lounge is probably a better bet, especially if you aren't eating.  That said, you can order whatever you want -- desert and coffee, a beer, whatever -- just remember to tip your waiter well if you are only spending $10 .


----------



## got4boys (Mar 18, 2015)

You can eat anytime at California Grill and come back with your receipt and they will let you in for the fireworks viewing.


----------

